# Thoughts on Lew's?



## Jim (Dec 13, 2016)

Anyone have any experience with their line of reels?


----------



## Johnny (Dec 13, 2016)

I have the *BB2SHL Bait Caster* left hand retrieve
loaded with 65# Power Pro braid on a BPS 7' heavy rod.
Compared to my two other Abu Garcia 5500 and 6500 conventional reels,
it is right even with performance and salt water resistance.
I use it in salt water probably 50% of the time.
The rod is rated for a 2oz lure but it will probably cast a 10.9oz FROG !!!
I don't have any experience with the Lew's Spinning Reel.
All my spinners are going to be replaced with the Battle II.


----------



## Fire1386 (Dec 14, 2016)

I have 2 Lew's baitcasters and a Lew's spinning reel and have fished them for a year now with no issues. I originally bought one bait caster and one spinning reel but like the bait caster so well I went and bought a second one.... So far I have no complaints with the reels, the bait casters I can adjust depending on what weight lure I am using fairly easily to keep the back lashes down. (usually caused by my own mistakes not the reels... ) The spinning reel I use less, but still seems to be well made and does everything that I want it to do without bankrupting myself.... This coming spring I will continue to add more bait casters and I will continue with the Lew's line without hesitation....


----------



## Jim (Dec 14, 2016)

Good to know, thanks for the info!


----------



## Jim (Dec 14, 2016)

I have to ask, what are Ambidextrous Bearings?

https://amzn.to/2hwYHa7


----------

